# Series 2 TCD540040 - grey screen - after restore



## dennisschneider (May 29, 2005)

I upgraded this unit about 4 years ago to a two drive - and original A drive just died.

I've tried to DD the original -- a zillion unrecoverable errors.

I've done an MFSRESTORE of the image of this drive set when I upgraded to an 80gb + the upgrade 120GB... MFSRESTORE runs/is happy and MFSINFO reports as expected.

My Tivo goes through the first power up screen and then I get a gray / blank screen...

Ideas?

Thanks in advance

Dennis

PS: I've had no luck in finding an image....


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

What restore command line options did you used? I suggest that you download and use the MFSLive CD it has fixed some problems that were in MFSTools2.

Do you still have the original 40G drive?


----------



## dennisschneider (May 29, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> What restore command line options did you used? I suggest that you download and use theMFSLive CD[/url] it has fixed some problems that were in MFSTools2.
> 
> Do you still have the original 40G drive?


Thanks for replying... I do still have the original 40g - but after dd_rescue, none of the MFSLive tools would touch the new drive. This drive is seriously messed up (SPINRITE runs for days....)

I used MFSRESTORE -s 127 -xzpi /mt/dos/mumble.bak /dev/hda /dev/hdb

This runs fine, MFSINFO then "sees" stuff that seems OK - but no go...

I'm contemplating spending the $19.95 on InstantCake.... opinion?

Dennis


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Before you do reach for the cash, use the MFSLive CD and start with the basics restore -i /mnt/dos/mumble.bak /dev/hda then find out if the single drive unexpanded drive configuration works in the TiVo.

I don't remember when the LBA48 upgrade came out your backup image may be before and only supports drives less then 137G what size is your replacement drives?


----------



## dennisschneider (May 29, 2005)

Thanks -- A drive is an 80gb; B drive is 120gb -- original A was 40gb/B was the same 120GB.... When I run MFSRESTORE I get a series of messages saying I need a second target drive... when I feed it two drives it still behaves the same...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Hopefully the backup file was made with the -s option removing the extra partitions so only a single drive would be needed. Try the MFSLive version of mfstools with the basic single drive restore command that I typed above.

Is the 80G you trying to restore to the drive that went bad or a different one that has passed SpinRite?


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello, I get the same problem (I have the TCD 540040) after I tried to mod my Kernel (so i could use apps like Tivo Web etc.) (I recently made a new post on my problem)

If you find any resolution let me know. I do own Instant Cake so I'm not terribly worried, but I would like to get shell access to my tivo...

Thanks for any help


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The 540 Series2 requires a prom mod to use a hacked kernel. Hopefully you made backup copy the original. 

There are 2 partitions used for boot you might be able to switch boot or copy the kernel from the inactive partition.

If you do not have a backup maybe some kind sole can e-mail you a current one.


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a series 2 not a series 3. I have a Instant Cake image of the 540 series 2 model so I can restore that at any time... but I'd like to know what I did wrong. Or what else I could use to get access to my shell if I installed a fresh image on my drive.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Rushingjs said:


> I have a series 2 not a series 3. I have a Instant Cake image of the 540 series 2 model so I can restore that at any time... but I'd like to know what I did wrong. Or what else I could use to get access to my shell if I installed a fresh image on my drive.


Oops, Typo just can't get used to this Microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse the top row of number keys are offset by the addition of a special Microsoft key, Ya that's it blame it on MicroSoft  
To replace the kernel a special prom mod is needed for the Series 2 (and Series 3) TiVo's the files are verified by the BIOS before the boot gets transfered to the hard drive.

Unfortunately if you restore using IC you will loose your recordings and settings I think the easiest way would be to use maketivobootable and switch the boot to the unused partition another way woud be to copy the kernel from the unused boot partition. You also might consider using one of the kick start codes I don't think your TiVo gets into the boot process far enough to do that however.


----------

